

Where to look for Python developers? - surya

I am working on a collaborative filtering startup and looking for a partner/developer who has experience in building scalable high-performance websites in Python. The geographic location doesn't matter as we are willing to work and collaborate online.<p>Where should I look for him/her? Any ideas...
======
run4yourlives
This might be a start: <http://www.python.org/community/jobs/>

------
aheilbut
Where are you? And what are you trying to filter?

~~~
surya
We are based in Edinburgh, Scotland. We are working on a new trust-based
collaborative filtering algorithm and looking to apply it to domains like
Search and News.

------
rbitar
Interesting, which startup?

~~~
surya
I am working on a startup called 'Yadster'. We are trying to build new
collaborative filtering algorithms (like those based on trust/reputation) are
trying to apply them to applications like Search and News. We have a basic
prototype working, but a lot still needs to be done... :)

